
Selenium Headless Chrome on Google Cloud Function (python Runtime) - ryfeus1
https://github.com/ryfeus/gcf-packs
======
yevpats
Interesting...but with all the effort to support it on GCF with all the system
dependencies. it's not a better idea just to run in on K8S?

~~~
ryfeus1
Completely serverless solution allows easier maintenance and easier start. In
full production environment with large number of requests K8S would be better.

